# anorexic auratus



## the_noobinator (Jan 14, 2007)

i'm having problems with my auratus slowly losing weight. he's looking pretty anorexic. i definitely feed adequately, as i can see at least a dozen fruit flies 24/7. every time i feed, he'll come over and eat a half dozen or so FFs and then be on his away. i do not have a coco hut, but i have a piece of driftwood with a cave in it that he used to hide in. every few days he changes his area he spends most of his time in. the temp and humidity inside are dead on. the only thing i can think of is maybe that there's not leaf litter, even though there's moss, so i have some coming from josh's frogs. i also have springtails coming from him. i'm going to try some day old pinheads tonight and see if that helps. what else could i be doing wrong?

Merged two threads - rozdaboff


----------



## the_noobinator (Jan 14, 2007)

i put this in the food & feeding but got no replies. please help.

i'm having problems with my auratus slowly losing weight. he's looking pretty anorexic. i definitely feed adequately, as i can see at least a dozen fruit flies 24/7. every time i feed, he'll come over and eat a half dozen or so FFs and then be on his away. i do not have a coco hut, but i have a piece of driftwood with a cave in it that he used to hide in. every few days he changes his area he spends most of his time in. the temp and humidity inside are dead on. the only thing i can think of is maybe that there's not leaf litter, even though there's moss, so i have some coming from josh's frogs. i also have springtails coming from him. i'm going to try some day old pinheads tonight and see if that helps. what else could i be doing wrong?


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

When you say the temp and humidity are "dead on"......please give us a more exact reading. Age of the frog....or froglet. Size of the enclosure..i.e 10 gallon, vert or what. False bottom?If it isn't the sole occupant..I would put it somehwere by itself. I assume you mean melanogaster when you say FF....are you dusting them? Calcium and vitamins? Every feeding. If the fog is taking the FF....at least it is eating. I wouldn't try pinheads if it is taking the FF. 

Where did you get the frog? Whoever sold it to you should provide some support


----------



## the_noobinator (Jan 14, 2007)

temp is around 76 degrees and humidity is high.
i'm not sure on the age.
it is a 10 gal standard viv w/ a false bottom and a water feature.
the FFs are melanogaster and i'm dusting them every feeding with herpevite and alternating that every 3rd feeding with another supplement. most of the time they clean themselves off because i can see them roaming the tank later in the day and they don't look dusted anymore.
he is the sole occupant.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Only one frog? How long have you had him? Pinheads may help him gain weight if he eats them, termites are good too.

This is more of a health concern rather than food, so this is likely the wrong section... but this falls into the need for getting a fecal done on the little guy and getting him checked out, as losing weight, especially if alone, can be a sign of illness.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Also you can stick in a slice of banana or apple in the tank (I recomend banana - smells better and lasts longer) to attract the roaming FFs and pinheads to one area for better picking off by the auratus.


----------



## ian (Dec 25, 2006)

I've had this issue before with my auratus. After I added some leaf liter to her tank she was more open to feed and is putting on a little more weight. 

Goodluck, 

Ian


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Get a fecal to a good local vet (this one may be $$)
Contact the seller or better yet the breeder and just touch base (this one should be easy)
Be sure the enclosure has good vegetation and hides.
Minimize contact,touching, movement ect with the enclosure.
Make sure there are not so many excess flies that they start to stress out the frog by crawling over it ect.
It eats ok? No short tounge? 
Does it keep its head at a level horzontal plane?
Not looking like it is "stargazing" or the opposite..head down?

I know its hard but try not to do "to much"
Good luck....hope he comes around.


----------



## the_noobinator (Jan 14, 2007)

i think i will pass on the fecal test (it's not like this is a basti or anything LOL).
i should get my package from josh's frogs in the next couple days and i'll do some rearranging. i'll make sure he has plenty of room to get into his little cave by moving the creeping plant near it to the back wall.
you know, i used to feed 20-30 flies a day, but when he started to get thinner i upped it so i hope that's not too many for him. i'll cut back some.
he eats fine when they're close to him, however i never see him chase one down after the first couple of minutes.
his stance looks fine, except of course when he's not on a horizontal plane.

thanks for the help. hopefully once i get everything rearranged and get him some springtails he'll get a little fatter. i actually did hear him call yesterday, despite his lack of company and his weight.
if anyone else has any other suggestions, feel free to chime in.


----------



## the_noobinator (Jan 14, 2007)

thanks guys. yeah i started a thread in the health forum as well.


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

the_noobinator said:


> i think i will pass on the fecal test (it's not like this is a basti or anything LOL).


That's responsible :roll: 

If your frog is losing weight despite regular feedings, it is very possible it has an internal parasite. And what is the easiest way to determine if there is an internal parasite? A fecal.

The cost of a fecal would have probably been less than the supplies you got from Josh. And what if it is a parasite? All those new supplies you just got to put in the tank are now contaminated - and need to be sterilized if possible, and if not - then discarded.

Sorry if this is harsh - but it doesn't matter what species of frog it is - you have a responsibility to keep it healthy.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Agreed. You would do it for a dog or cat if they were getting skinny.


----------



## the_noobinator (Jan 14, 2007)

not to be defensive, but i know where the frogs come from, and i know that its siblings are healthy, and since this is the first frog to inhabit this terrarium, i find it unlikely that he has an internal parasite. i have put in the leaf litter and done a little rearranging. the frog went back to his tree stump cave. he also ate for an extended period of time today. i hope that it was just a matter of his stress level. time will tell.


----------



## johnnymo (Jul 20, 2007)

the_noobinator said:


> i think i will pass on the fecal test (it's not like this is a basti or anything LOL).
> .


the price that we apply to animals shouldnt determine the value of their lives. I work at a petshop and i hate when someone says " Ha, im not gonna pay X amount of dollars for medication to have a one dollar fish nursed to health" If an animal is sick then it is sick. Whether it cost 40 or 150 dollars shouldnt matter. Its your responosibility.


----------



## the_noobinator (Jan 14, 2007)

ha i don't understand why you guys are being so critical of me for trying something else first before resorting to the fecal test. i love animals and i was vegetarian for a long time because of it. before you get on my case about not immediately searching for turds to pack up and take to a vet, maybe you should consider that if there are other options, i'm going to do them before i have to pay some bills late. just saying.


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Maybe I missed it - but what exactly are you trying? Reorganizing the tank?
Leaf litter? Springtails?

Springtails won't put weight on him.

Pinheads might - if the problem is him not eating - but if you are putting flies in and he is eating, but still losing weight - this sounds like a parasite.

Leaf litter would support the growth of more microfauna and offer hiding places - but still not going to help him gain weight.

What you are describing are the classical signs of chronic infection with an intestinal parasite. So sure - you can add springs and leaf litter to see what happens. But I think you'll get better results if you first rule out an infection.


----------



## the_noobinator (Jan 14, 2007)

i'm going to give him a few more days and see if i continue to notice a difference. with the introduction of leaf litter and reorganizing somewhat, he already seems less skittish. he fed longer tonight than usual and i don't know how much of a difference the leaf litter makes, but he actually seems to be hunting now instead of being lethargic. i recall someone saying in another thread that their auratus seemed more comfortable with the introduction of leaf litter, and that definitely seems to be the case here, but like i said, i will give it a few more days and see what happens.


----------



## johnnymo (Jul 20, 2007)

i wasnt attacking you for not getting a fecal. I just really disagree with your rationale.


----------



## bbrock (May 20, 2004)

I think you are taking quite a gamble here. Running a fecal would be a prudent thing and could save you money. If the frog continues to deteriorate, it may be too late to treat for parasites if you wait.


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

I think also that a fecal be a good idea. Even though it is only a "auratus"
I am being kinda of hypocritical as i have not had fecals done on any of my frogs but I also have not had any problems either. ( but I have been checking in vets recently that will do this for me just to be on the safe side)

I have 4 ancon hills that are very very shy ( lucky of I see them once a week) but they are still fat and healthy when I do see them

Get a fecal might save you some hassel in the long run


----------



## the_noobinator (Jan 14, 2007)

just as an update, he looks so much better.


----------



## dark_abyss0 (Aug 14, 2007)

the_noobinator said:


> ha i don't understand why you guys are being so critical of me for trying something else first before resorting to the fecal test. i love animals and i was vegetarian for a long time because of it. before you get on my case about not immediately searching for turds to pack up and take to a vet, maybe you should consider that if there are other options, i'm going to do them before i have to pay some bills late. just saying.


what I read was "I think ill pass on the fecal" not "let me try something different first and" if people would have said "yea i agree a fecal isn't necessary because its a cheap frog" it would have been all good with you but since they didn't agree you change your story? I know your not listening to anyone about this but get a fecal done


----------



## costaricalvr12 (Oct 5, 2006)

Let him do what he wants. Just give him advice and move on. Just tell him what you think and be done with it. Nothing more, nothing less.

Personally, I think a fecal would have been a good idea, but a few days isn't going to make a huge difference (IMO). Looks like your idea is working. If he starts losing weight again get a fecal and some meds. All that changed was that your tank looks better providing more hiding places for your auratus. It's okay you wanted to try something else before, but for future referece, don't wait any longer than you have to. Good luck in the future.


----------



## the_noobinator (Jan 14, 2007)

costaricalvr12 said:


> Let him do what he wants. Just give him advice and move on. Just tell him what you think and be done with it. Nothing more, nothing less.
> 
> Personally, I think a fecal would have been a good idea, but a few days isn't going to make a huge difference (IMO). Looks like your idea is working. If he starts losing weight again get a fecal and some meds. All that changed was that your tank looks better providing more hiding places for your auratus. It's okay you wanted to try something else before, but for future referece, don't wait any longer than you have to. Good luck in the future.


thank you for saying that. if he keeps adding weight back, he'll be plump within a month. if i thought it was an immediate life or death situation, i would have taken whatever advice. i can guarantee that at least one person that got on my case for not getting a fecal wouldn't have got one for their frogs anyway. whatever though, i'm not mad.


----------



## Derrick (Oct 28, 2005)

why wait until its a life or death situation. With frogs, illness can set in very quick and have devastating effects on what looks like a healthy frog. If I saw my frog was too skinny, and was eating. No questions asked.....get the fecal. At least you will feel better about it as well. And there $10-$20. Not much for a pet and peace of mind.


----------



## the_noobinator (Jan 14, 2007)

Derrick said:


> why wait until its a life or death situation. With frogs, illness can set in very quick and have devastating effects on what looks like a healthy frog. If I saw my frog was too skinny, and was eating. No questions asked.....get the fecal. At least you will feel better about it as well. And there $10-$20. Not much for a pet and peace of mind.


oh i don't think they are that cheap here. that is a no contest price for what was my first PDF.


----------



## bbrock (May 20, 2004)

the_noobinator said:


> oh i don't think they are that cheap here. that is a no contest price for what was my first PDF.


http://www.fryebrothersfrogs.com/page3.htm 

$15 for a fecal from an experienced vet.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Please refer to the updated page on Dr. Fryeas the whole webpage as been updated and redone, the old pages are old and may no longer accurate.


----------



## bbrock (May 20, 2004)

KeroKero said:


> Please refer to the updated page on Dr. Fryeas the whole webpage as been updated and redone, the old pages are old and may no longer accurate.


You might want to up their google ratings. I googled Frye Brothers and that was the first link I got.


----------

